# Spouse visa documentation



## KU1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hello,

my visa application has been assessed by the SA embassy and they have asked for more proof of 'shared financial or related responsibilities' - we don't have a shared bank account but have been sharing living costs and I have transferred monies to my partner in the past to cover this whilst I have been out in SA.

I am wondering if anyone knows what exactly the embassy means by 'related responsibilities' as I'm not sure what else I can provide.

Any advice much appreciated!


----------



## dave smythe (Dec 16, 2014)

We highlighted the amounts on bank statements going back 5 years where transactions took place between us. I did a recon on Excel to make life easier for them as I doubted they would go through 150 pages of transactions


----------



## KU1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks Dave, we've also done the same. Hoping it will be adequate.


----------

